# Surge is our tip



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

When someone complains about the surge price, I explain that Uber discourages tipping, so the surge makes up for the tips I never got and the tips you didn't give. Then I say that I wish surge was limited and tips were encouraged


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> When someone complains about the surge price, I explain that Uber discourages tipping, so the surge makes up for the tips I never got and the tips you didn't give. Then I say that I wish surge was limited and tips were encouraged


I'd rather surges were permanent and not have to rely on the generosity of strangers to earn.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

If our base was 50% higher, tips would not be so important. I missed every surge this past week. Some places just don't surge.


----------

